# Found quick release way for zippers on fursuits-



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2011)

*Found quick release zippers for fursuits-*

I'm working on a new fursuit.
My last one I had two small zippers coming from the neckline to the armpits for easy access.
The problem with that one was it was clumsy trying to remove your arms.
The new design is two smalls zipper from the neck line to the outside of the arms.
I found unlike most fursuits this one just comes off like that, I can get the whole suit off in less than half a minute.

Just a helpful tip for other fursuiters.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 31, 2011)

That sounds a bit awkward but i'd have to try it. 
Anyway the way I solved this problem is I have snaps around the white fringe. It takes two seconds to pull the snaps, and the suit will just slide off. I was worried about fire and such when I made it and wanted to be certain it would be quick release. It also adds a ton to ventilation.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 31, 2011)

Woahh wait what? I just assumed a fursuit had a zipper in the back and you just slipped on the head/feet/gloves after


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Woahh wait what? I just assumed a fursuit had a zipper in the back and you just slipped on the head/feet/gloves after


 That's how they mostly are. Some people are just very not flexible.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Woahh wait what? I just assumed a fursuit had a zipper in the back and you just slipped on the head/feet/gloves after


 That's the traditional way, but it's harder to put on/take off than you'd think.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Woahh wait what? I just assumed a fursuit had a zipper in the back and you just slipped on the head/feet/gloves after


 Most do, though I think they are in the front so the wearer can put it on themselves. it's a long zipper so it's not really "quick release" with gloves and shit on. As opposed to snaps which are used occasionally.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 31, 2011)

You could try lubricating the zippers. That'll get them going fast and easy.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm really new to the fursuits but I never thought about a quick release for emergencies sounds like a good idea. Something I will have to think of when I build or buy my own.


----------

